# SG Custom Game Calls



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My new single blade raspy jack custom call, thought I would share:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I though he said he had a three stick call ?? I wonder where the third stick is........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was expecting to see a rock with a toneboard sticking out the side of it.... lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes you did sign it, it's on the other side. I forgot to post the rock call, hold on itzdirty...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes you did sign it, it's on the other side. I forgot to post the rock call, hold on itzdirty... Here we go, I hade him tune it for Rock Squirels...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

He even included a custom hand braided lanyard:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

As a token of his generosity he sent me a free sample of his top secret " collieyote " trapping lure! Here's a pic of my first set:


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I think Fred Flintstone had one just like that...SG, did you steal someone else's design?

And does the type of rock change the sound?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I think Fred Flintstone had one just like that...SG, did you steal someone else's design?
> 
> And does the type of rock change the sound?


only when you drop it on your foot............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Moron distress ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey, that call might look just like an ordinary rock ( to the untrained eye ) but it's not! It is Gem Quality Green Fluorite mined and only found here in Arizona. SG rides his bike out here only once a year to hand select only the finest specimen. He hand tunes each and every call to the customers specifications.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a little bit of SG's trapping lure on my dog


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

How much for the pair?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHA and here I thought it would be made out of an old bong....... :teeth:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont think I could handle that grass reed call, it looks pretty big,must take alot of hot air to blow !

Leave it to a sasquatch to build a call and this is what you get, but I must say it has a very appealing look ! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yah......like I'm going to screw up a perfectly good bong just to make a frigging call!LOL. LMAO

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Boy the fella finally buys a gun.... and you still can't leave him alone... somehow I knew it would happen. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hey I was nice , I said it was appealing ! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Boy the fella finally buys a gun.... and you still can't leave him alone... somehow I knew it would happen. lol


he just makes it to easy.....LOL


----------

